# جديد الروبوتات ..



## م. عبد المنعم (18 يناير 2007)

مكنسة كهربائية على شكل إنسان آلي 








​
سيول: تمكنت شركة كورية من ابتكار إنسان آلي جديد على هيئة مكنسة كهربائية، يقوم بإداء العمل بنفسه دون أن يصطدم بالجدران أو بالأثاث والأجهزة المحيطة به، كما يقوم بالتنظيف بعد إنتهاء المقيمين في الغرفة التي يراد تنظيفها بمغادرة هذه الغرفة.

وطبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "عمان اليوم "، أشارت شركة ميكروبوت الكورية الجنوبية، إلى أن هذا الروبوت الذي يطلق عليه "يوبوت" تم تزويده بمجسات ترشده لمنعه من الاصطدام بالجدران والأثاث ومجس آخر لتصوير طبيعة المكان حتى يستطيع التجول فيه حيث يقوم بعملية التنظيف حول الآثاث دون أن يتعثر فيه.

وأوضحت الشركة أن الروبوت الجديد يدرك المكان الذي قام بتنظيفه حتى لا يقوم بتنظيفه مرة أخرى في هذه الغرف، كما أنه يستطيع العمل في الأماكن الصعبة، كما يمكن توجيهه وتشغيله بجهاز الريموت كنترول للتحكم فيه عن بعد.
​
م ن ق و ل 
من شبكة الاخبار العربية​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 يناير 2007)

*روبوت جديد لحراسة الأطفال وحمايتهم*


روبوت جديد لحراسة الأطفال وحمايتهم 







​طوكيو : تمكنت شركة يابانية من ابتكار روبوت جديد لحراسة الأطفال وحمايتهم ومساعدتهم كدليل في المناطق التي يزورونها كالمتاحف والأسواق الكبرى.

وطبقاً لما ورد "بجريدة القبس"، أوضحت الشركة أن هذه الروبوتات التي تدعى الـ" Reborg Q "تقوم بتقنية الإنسان الآلي المتحكم به عن بعد وسط الناس ، حيث يتكفلون بتوجيههم إلى الأماكن التي يرغبون بها.

يذكر أن هذه الروبوتات تعمل في المستشفيات اليابانية كموظفي استقبال قام بتصنيعها شركة الروبوتات اليابانية "Tmsuk " ، حيث يرحب بالزوار بابتسامة إلكترونية ويجيب عن الأسئلة، وليس هذا فحسب، بل يجري التحقيقات مع ضيوف المرضى ويستدل على هوياتهم وجهة زياراتهم. 



م ن ق و ل 
من شبكة الاخبار العربية​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 يناير 2007)

*روبوت يطير لالتقاط الصور لاسلكياً*

روبوت يطير لالتقاط الصور لاسلكياً 







​
طوكيو : تمكنت شركة سايكو إبسون اليابانية من تطوير جهاز آلي" روبوت" يطير لالتقاط الصور لاسلكياً ، يتوقع أن يستخدم في مجالات مختلفة مثل المراقبة وتفتيش الأماكن الخطرة والضيقة .

ويشبه الروبوت مروحية صغيرة على شكل ذبابة، وله محركان صغيران يعملان بسرعة تفوق الصوت لتشغيل دافعين في اتجاهين مختلفين للرفع. 

وطبقاً لما ورد "بوكالة شينخوا الصينية"، أوضحت الشركة أن الجهاز يزن 12جراماً، حيث يعتبر هو الأخف وزناً في العالم، ويمكن توجيه الروبوت عن بعد بواسطة جهاز حاسب آلي مثبت عليه وهو يعمل كالكاميرا لالتقاط الصور لاسلكياً. 

يذكر أن الروبوت لا يزال في مرحلة التطوير، حيث يمكنه فقط الطيران لثلاث دقائق في المرة الواحدة. ​
م ن ق و ل 
من شبكة الاخبار العربية​


----------



## bebo13 (23 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله وعلم الانسات مالم يعلم يارب قريبا اقرأ اسم روبورت مخترعه شابة او شاب عربي ويلالقي الاستحسان المطلوب ويارب اعرف اشارك فيه :4:


----------



## ahmedmecha (25 يناير 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذه الاخبار الرائعة وخلينه دائما نسمع وين وصل العالم في هذا المجال الرائع.....


----------



## bencher_qui (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------

